# The Illusion



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

May I present to you, the illusion.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright I give. How'd you do that? :-0. Awesome piece as always Bill.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I just want to know how many balloons you went tho :laughing:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

LMAO.....3 baloons. :thumbsup: One survived. Trent is right, the yellow one is the trick:laughing: I was very surprised at how powerful the baloon's pressure was. It makes one helluva clamp.

There are a lot of little tricks to this so I'd recommend Trent bosch's dvd on the process. I watched it and this is my first try.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Would you post the process so I can appreciate how this awesome work of art came to be?


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

That is beautiful


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That is remarkably striking. Nice Job


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats pretty cool


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. There are a lot of little details in the process, I'll post a pic of all the tools needed to do it a little later.:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill --

Since you posted this, I've come back most days to take another look. I think I know what I'm looking at ... a dark wood hollowform inside a lighter wood "wrapper" ... but the title of the thread tells me there's more (or is it less?) than meets the eye ... :blink:

Is it a single piece of wood?

If so, how the heck didya do that?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is really neat Bill. Signing up for more!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow.....:huh:
I have no idea how you would do that.....but I'm watching....:icon_cool:


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

what the! huh???? how is my only question? that is amazing work man outstanding! please don't keep the suspense on how this is done to long:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

+1 cough it up. :laughing:

Not enough that you create unbelievably beautiful works of art but now you're a wood magician too? :no::notworthy:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Now you know a magician never reveals his secrets. ........................................................It's a cap boiled in water then flexed to fit inside. Then a baloon is blown up to form it to the inside of the vessel. :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill Wyko said:


> ... It's a cap boiled in water then flexed to fit inside ...


A cap?

Now I'm even more confused :blink:, what kind of cap has wood grain, or holds its shape like that?

(Baseball cap? Hub cap? Salary cap? :laughing


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Doh!!  Would love to see pix of the process. The end result is awesome.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

what do you mean balloon? is the outside piece hollow on the bottom? and than you put the other piece inside?? i am baffled? you have my head spinning:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

LMAO you guys are killin me.:laughing:

I turn the piece of walnut like a funnel. boil it, roll it up and drop it in. Blow the balloon up and wait for the walnut to dry. Then the piece is trapped inside. I sand it as best as I can, finish it, put some glue on the outside edges and blow up another balloon so it holds it tight until it drys. voila

Trent Bosch has a dvd on the process.

Here's the tools I used. I love the Glaser MiniQR's for projects like this. They are so maneuverable and just fun to use.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

... and now you've given away the secret, I'm even more impressed than I was before.

Very inventive of Trent to work out that technique -- and no less credit to you, actually doing all that must take a lot of skill.

Thanks for sharing, this has been an education :thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Really Special thanks for sharing my wheels are turning for sure


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

This project is perfect for me, I've made lots of funnels!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

That is just to cool. Really nice work


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I definitely recommend the video. There is so much more on it you'll want to see.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> I definitely recommend the video. There is so much more on it you'll want to see.


Okay, I bit. I went ahead and ordered his 3 DVD set. It cracks me up how so many of these skilled and accomplished artists can care so little about the production quality of their videos. Very informative and insightful nonetheless. I'm glad I got them. Thanks for the recommendation. 

Question: You turn 2 different forms from different wood species with different water content and different wall thicknesses, glue them together and let them dry. Everything I've learned about green turning tells me that combo should pretty well self destruct. Am I missing something?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't use wet wood fo the vessel, it was dry as dirt. The walnut cap was left t dry for a couple days before I glued it in place. My cap is under 1/8" thick so it dried very fast here in the desert. (In the 80's now)I also only put glue at the ends of the end grain. That's the neutral point for wood movement.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> I didn't use wet wood fo the vessel, it was dry as dirt. The walnut cap was left t dry for a couple days before I glued it in place. My cap is under 1/8" thick so it dried very fast here in the desert. (In the 80's now)I also only put glue at the ends of the end grain. That's the neutral point for wood movement.:thumbsup:


Gotcha. He didn't really go into that but if I remember correctly he took his blank fresh from a huge trunk section and although it was end grain oriented I still wonder how that works out. 
I'm nowhere near trying that yet but It's fascinating to me. Yours is awesome BTW. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

My pleasure, I can't wait to see what you make. I had the dvd for months before I decided to try it. I'm sure glad I did, it was a lot of fun. The glaser Mini QR's made turning it a breeze, they're so muchh fun to turn with.


----------



## meimeilarry (Mar 30, 2012)

How'd you do that? :-0. Awesome piece as always Bill.

__________________
RS GoldCheap WOW GoldCoach OutletCoach Handbags


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm excited to say, I made the cover of WOW with this piece. What an incredible honor:thumbsup: Gotta give a big thanks to Trent Bosch for his dvd teaching this technique. Gotta pinch myself now, see if I'm awake.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations Bill -- well deserved!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations that's awesome! (What's WOW? Sorry, I'm a bit green.)


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

It a site called World of Woodturners. I'm pretty new there so I don't have all the info. I do know that it's got an impeccable reputation for having some of the nicest turnings around featured there. I had to be invited to become a member if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

I am utterly amazed! I love it when people think outside the box (or hollow form...haha!) and create something amazing like that! Great job! Keep up the good work!


----------

